# turbo version?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

i heard from the grapevine that a turbo version is coming. any truth to this?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I believe it was Greddy that was playing with a Twin Turbo set up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

it is more than likely that they will not bring the turbo version but a v8 versione is probable


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i have seen the greddy TT z...it's yellow, but it is not running yet.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I have heard rumors that Motor Trend said there will be a turbo version in late 2004, but I haven't been able to check it out for myself yet.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *i have seen the greddy TT z...it's yellow, but it is not running yet. *


Actually it's blue and it's running. It took them 3 weeks to design and make this sytem, impressive! Last I heard it made 350 rwhp. and more tunning to come


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

well they had a yellow one at HIN. That must have been a show car. HKS is working on a TT setup as well.

only a 100 whp jump with two turbos? i am asking this cause I am not that familiar with TT setups.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Are yopu sure it wan't the Axis Z33 it had a fake FMIC? I saw that one at the SEMA show as well as the Greddy on at their booth.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

no it was greddy. It had greddy all over it, hood was up you could see the turbos...had the big greddy intercooler


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *no it was greddy. It had greddy all over it, hood was up you could see the turbos...had the big greddy intercooler *


Cool, do you know of anybody who took pics of the yellow Z33?


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

they were passed around on b15sentra. I'd have to do a search to see it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *they were passed around on b15sentra. I'd have to do a search to see it. *


Thanks dude!


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

not a problem


----------

